# Shrimp ID



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I recently obtained some more cherry shrimp to add to my colony. There is one shrimp in the bunch that is different looking, but the girl didn't know whether it was a different type of not.















The belly and stripes along his back are clear (not white).

Can anyone tell if this a different species, or just an unusual mutant cherry? If he is a different species, is he ok mixed with the cherries or will I end up with an unfortunate cross breed?

Thanks for the help anyone can provide.


----------



## av604778 (Mar 29, 2013)

Red rili shrimp??


----------



## jeff.l (May 26, 2013)

AV is correct this is the mutation that leads to rili type Shrimp. If you remove and breed this Shrimp you may have the chance to create a line. If you are more interested in keeping a nice red Shrimp line then remove this one to stop it from popping up again.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks AV and Jeff. I removed him and might pop a couple spare cherries in with him just to see what happens


----------

